# .204 in africa



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

While waiting for my wife to get out of work I was browsing through a hunitng magazine and was reading an article about using the .204 ruger on various game animals in africa. Many of these animals were antelope and some were rather large. I was just wondering if anyone else has read the article and what you think about it. Is the .204 Ruger an ethical caliber to use on Antelope? What kind of bullet do they make in this caliber that won't explode on impact? I've seen some pretty nasty pics of Yotes with holes from shattered .204 bullets.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe the antelope they are talking of are very small. I read an article several years ago about taking them with a 22 mag. So the .204 should do the job for them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Something on the order of a Dik-dik - about the size of a beagle. I would not use it on anything larger than a snake... :eyeroll:


----------

